# Quite interesting for us older ladies !



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5075824.stm

Elfie x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

